# Woodcraft is now selling the tiny Texans cutoffs



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 28, 2019)

I was looking at fb today and one of the advertisements that pops up often is woodcraft. Today they are selling cutting board cutoffs from the tiny texan. Way to market those scraps @Tony

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2019)

Hell, tiny texan title, i was thinking, how much does the wife have @Tony for sale for....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 28, 2019)

I’m thinking it’s a dang good thing he lives in a Texas ... sounds like they no like dwarfs in Washington State

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 28, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> I’m thinking it’s a dang good thing he lives in a Texas ... sounds like they no like dwarfs in Washington State
> 
> 
> View attachment 159798



How the heck am I supposed to make a living???????

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 28, 2019)

Pretty funny for a Stoopid Islander!

Man, I have missed this!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2019)

Pine is a tree.

Apples grow on trees.

Pineapples grow on what?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 28, 2019)

Brink said:


> Pine is a tree.
> 
> Apples grow on trees.
> 
> Pineapples grow on what?


Wrong thread monkey boy...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wrong thread monkey boy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 28, 2019)

By your argument @Blueglass should also share his joke here. Believe me, you dont want him to share his jokes here... that man is twisted.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> By your argument @Blueglass should also share his joke here. Believe me, you dont want him to share his jokes here... that man is twisted.



He enjoys those mystery armor plated bush potatoes, also

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony said:


> How the heck am I supposed to make a living???????



Go big or go home....
Oh...wait. Sorry Tony....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 28, 2019)

Brink said:


> He enjoys those mystery armor plated bush potatoes, also


Just for the sake of argument and to get the proverbial monkey off my back; Yes, that's exactly right...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Just for the sake of argument and to get the proverbial monkey off my back; Yes, that's exactly right...



Don’t agree with me, that just gets me wound up more, you freaky bi-ped

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2019)

Brink said:


> Don’t agree with me, that just gets me wound up more, you freaky bi-ped

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 28, 2019)

Brink said:


> Don’t agree with me, that just gets me wound up more, you freaky bi-ped


Whatever you say...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2019)

There I fixed it....


Brink said:


> Pine is a tree.
> 
> Apples grow on trees.
> 
> Pineapples grow on what?





Don Ratcliff said:


> Wrong thread monkey boy...


----------



## Sprung (Jan 28, 2019)

Pineapple on pizza? I always knew you weren't right in the head...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 29, 2019)

@Don Ratcliff how many did you buy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 29, 2019)

@Don Ratcliff i bet @Tony will offer you a better deal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> @Don Ratcliff i bet @Tony will offer you a better deal



Heck yes! He gets the Stoopid Islander discount.







(It's double the price!)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 5, 2019)

I have a substantial inventory already of laminated blanks...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

